# php in javascript ausführen



## hmoll (19. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

bitte bitte kann mir jemand erklären ob dies möglich ist:

<script language="JavaScript" src="http://www.xxx.de/xxx.php3?bla=blub" type="text/javascript"></script> 

Bitte sagt nicht gleich "NEIN!", das ist ein Anbieter, der so PHP Skripte ausführt, ich bekomme das nicht hin auf meinem Server. Ich habe schon alles versucht.

ISt die Endung ".php3" zwangsläufig keine .php? Kann es sein dass zB mit modrewrite eine ande Datei aufgerufen wird?

--
Bei mir funktioniert nicht mal dies, um eine externe .js auszuführen:

<SCRIPT language="JavaScript" SRC="http://xxx/xxx/file.js"></SCRIPT>

In der Datei steht nichts als die Zeile oben.

Und in "file.js" steht lediglich:

<script language="JavaScript">
document.write( "kk" );
</script>


Aber nichts funktioniert! Ich wär euch so dankbar!!


----------



## musiKk (19. Sep 2009)

hmoll hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> bitte bitte kann mir jemand erklären ob dies möglich ist:
> [...]
> Bitte sagt nicht gleich "NEIN!"



Öh... ja?



> ISt die Endung ".php3" zwangsläufig keine .php? Kann es sein dass zB mit modrewrite eine ande Datei aufgerufen wird?



Alles ist möglich.



> Und in "file.js" steht lediglich:



In ein js-File kommt kein HTML, nur der reine JavaScript-Code.


----------



## hmoll (19. Sep 2009)

Hi danke für die Anwort.
Alles klar HTML kommt raus.

Dennoch funktioniert es nicht:

<script language="JavaScript" src="http://xxx/xx.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
oder
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://xxx/xx.php" type="text/javascript"></script>

steht in der externen Datei.

Und ein einfach JS Code in der xx.php oder xx.js aber nichts wird ausgegeben!
Wo könnte der Fehler sein?


----------



## agent47 (20. Sep 2009)

die php datei sendet standartmäßig einen http header mit dem content type text/html versuch einfach mal nen header mit dem content type text/javascript zu verschicken


----------

